# The Framework Convention on Tobacco Control – the biggest anti-vaping treaty you’ve never heard of



## fbb1964 (20/9/20)

Would be interesting to know if South Africa will attend as well.. This is from Legalise Vaping Australia website..

And I quote from this.

Why is 2020 important?
At COP9 this year in The Hague there are going to be some very important decisions made about vaping. We know that the WHO is lobbying countries to ban e-cigarettes altogether and if they won’t, then to regulate them as cigarettes. If they don’t get them banned, they want them in plain packaging with massive taxes applied to them. This is evident in our part of the world where the WHO strategy is explicitly calling for this.

In November our Government will go to the COP meeting and vote in favour or against proposals to kill off vaping. And currently they’re inclined too because the WHO pawns control the narrative. The result is then ‘new reports’ and ‘new agreements’ that becomes new ‘advice’ from the WHO and the cycle continues.

The worst part is that you’ll never know how your country voted. Decisions are made in secret and journalists are forcibly removed. You don’t know what country representatives are voting on or how they voted or even if they consulted with their Minister. Unelected bureaucrats you’ve never voted for, completely divorced from the concerns of vapers are making decisions about you. Just as the WHO wants.

Full article here

https://www.legalisevaping.com.au/blog/the-framework-convention-on-tobacco-control

Looks like South Africa signed in 2004..
Just got feedback from Voices4Vape in NZ the meeting is postponed to Nov 2021. Probably because of covid.

https://treaties.un.org/pages/ViewDetails.aspx?src=TREATY&mtdsg_no=IX-4&chapter=9&clang=_en

More on the FCTC here..

https://www.who.int/fctc/cop/about/en/

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## alex1501 (20/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> The worst part is that you’ll never know how your country voted. *Decisions are made in secret and journalists are forcibly removed.* You don’t know what country representatives are voting on or how they voted or even if they consulted with their Minister. *Unelected bureaucrats* you’ve never voted for, completely divorced from the concerns of vapers *are making decisions about you*. *Just as the WHO wants.*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (20/9/20)

South African representative is likely to go for the meeting, but probably won't attend as it will interfere with their holiday, meals at the 5 Star hotel etc. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (20/9/20)

Stew said:


> South African representative is likely to go for the meeting, but probably won't attend as it will interfere with their holiday, meals at the 5 Star hotel etc. LOL.



Let's hope so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

